# Tyson Will Not Be Fighting Under Mma Rules!



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I Read On Another Site From An Official Source That Tyson Will Be Having 3 Fights But They Will Not Be Under Mma Rules..they Are Gonna Be Under " Special Boxing Rules"..i Dont Know What That Means But Im Thinking It Means K-1 Rules..its Rumored That Hes Gonna Fight Crocop In This Exhibition Bout


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*We'll there be kicks involved? If just punches are thrown then Tyson has a good chance of winning but then again it is CroCop, he can through punches also. This could be a very interesting fight.*


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Thats gonna suck lol

Crocop is just gonna kick him in the head and it'll be over :laugh:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

IT DOESNT SAY IF KICKS ARE ALLOWED IF SO, TYSON CANT WIN, HE CANT BEAT KEVIN MCBRIDE HE ISNT GONNA BEAT MIRKO WITH KICKS INVOLVED..IM SO MAD THIS IS SUCH A MARKETING SCHEME IT DISGUSTS ME:thumbsdown:


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I hate exhibitions because I think to much of a "work" and CroCop better not let Tyson win. :thumbsdown: *


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

This is where Tyson loses my respect. He's not stepping out of the boxing arena and really showing that he has skills. (I know it's hard to believe, but he does have some.) Still, I think Crocop will kill him. I'd like to see him fight Mark Hunt, because I think he could really test Hunt's chin. Other than that, I don't see how this could be that interesting.


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

i agree, this is just weird :dunno:


----------



## aubdoggy (Aug 12, 2006)

*tyson scoop, i have a line that might help you bet*

I was walking into a certain club in california, and Mr Iron Mike went in and bought 570 dollars worth of ganja, This is before the coke and the 16 year old girl in the UK. I drive my sick friend to these clubs and have seen Mike up to two months ago in the clubs. He smokes a crazy amount of greens. I asked him how he do in UFC, and he said he would destroy these guys, and it doesn't matter how he fights. That is a quote, im not bsing, i got him to sign some items for me. No camera phone because im poor, but he signed some stuff nonetheless.
Still, I like his hands, but its his chin that needs help. If theres no kicks hes got a lot better hands then cro crop. Hes about 240, hard as steel, but his gut is bigger. Cro crop could still be knocked out if its the light gloves. Tysons hands are like steel. Id love to see the rule modifications. I doubt Mike fights in anything with a ground game. It could even be limited kicks. The real question and i dont think he'll pull it off, but what happens if he wins? Do they put him up for the belt to make it a huge pay per view. Everyone always wanted to see him fight with no gloves


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

aubdoggy said:


> I was walking into a certain club in california, and Mr Iron Mike went in and bought 570 dollars worth of ganja, This is before the coke and the 16 year old girl in the UK. I drive my sick friend to these clubs and have seen Mike up to two months ago in the clubs. He smokes a crazy amount of greens. I asked him how he do in UFC, and he said he would destroy these guys, and it doesn't matter how he fights. That is a quote, im not bsing, i got him to sign some items for me. No camera phone because im poor, but he signed some stuff nonetheless.
> Still, I like his hands, but its his chin that needs help. If theres no kicks hes got a lot better hands then cro crop. Hes about 240, hard as steel, but his gut is bigger. Cro crop could still be knocked out if its the light gloves. Tysons hands are like steel. Id love to see the rule modifications. I doubt Mike fights in anything with a ground game. It could even be limited kicks. The real question and i dont think he'll pull it off, but what happens if he wins? Do they put him up for the belt to make it a huge pay per view. Everyone always wanted to see him fight with no gloves


That's why Kameleon mentioned the "Exhibition" status of a fight. It increases the chances that it has a pre-determined outcome. 

My prediction is Cro-Cop gets knocked out in 1 minute. 

I would think that Mike wouldn't mind regular rules to apply. If Butterbean can take kicks and still fire off some big right hands then wtf does Mike have to worry about. What a coward if you ask me? I always thought of Iron Mike as one of the toughest, hard-nosed, bad-ass, men on the planet. C'mon Mike, don't bend the rules.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Obviously, boz, you're a Tyson fan. I think you're right to say that Tyson will get off some big shots, but judging by his stance and lack of self-restraint, he'll probably do something stupid and take a left leg to the side of the face. It's really just a lose-lose for Tyson.

If he wins the fight, he loses respect for not using Pride rules.

If he loses the fight, he proved that he couldn't really be a top-flight Pride fighter.


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

If aubdoggy's account of Mike's activities is accurate his achilles heel is going to be his endurance. You can't regularly smoke large quantities of ganga and not expect to gas in a fight. After one round with CroCop (if it lasts that long) he'll be begging for that kick to the head just to put him out of his misery.


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

agreed - Mike Tyson = PPV ratings!


----------



## juggalofighter (Aug 22, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> Nothing is confirmed yet, this is just a rumor. But if this fight did happen, even under boxing rules I still think Crocop would win because Tyson couldn't even beat Kevin McHale which means hes on a cold streak. However this will boost PRIDE PPV buy ratings tremendously. Mike Tyson is a good addition to them but this is just a rumor.



i dont think is just rumor because he singed with Pride last Sat and he is going to be on of Prides best fighters and it will bring more $ to Pride ppv events its going to be badass HOLLA


----------



## juggalofighter (Aug 22, 2006)

*Kimbo*

does anybody think that kimbo could stand up to anybody in UFC or PRIDE 
i dont think he could hang with the MMA fighters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Kimbo would have to work on his stamina and learn some JJ or something so he could hang with the fighters. But Kimbo has massive power and has some decent boxing skills from what i saw. I Know i would love to watch this guy fight.


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

Please dont start talking about that f#¤khead, he is a no good street punk who does not deserve the attention that hes been getting from the internet fight crap. least of all in an MMA forum. if he signs a deal and fights for real, fine. until then f#¤k him


----------



## brvheart (Aug 25, 2006)

Mike Tyson imo has lost whatever he used to be...and would not stand a chance in a MMA setting. I really dont think that he would stand a chance against many guys in a normal boxing setting any more.....but his name does = big PPV $$


----------



## americaisbest (Aug 30, 2006)

*Tyson*

If there is no ground and tyson fights like his old self he will knock the shit out of crocop reguardless of kicks. That being said tyson sucks now and wont fight like his old self and will lose this fight.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Mike Tyson hasn't been "Iron Mike" for like 2 maybe 3 years now. I rather see someone else like Mark Hunt fight Mike Tyson rather than Mirko CroCop.*


----------



## Bill1234 (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, I said this on boxingforum.com, if Tyson gets kicked/kneed to the face he will either get very pissed off, or cry all the way home. I sort of hope he cry's all the way home personaly.


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice choise of words Bill1234, specially the last line you wrote. :thumbsup:


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd hate to see CROCOP get an ear chewed off.


----------



## evilhomer (Jul 25, 2006)

Butterbean
Mark Hunt 
CroCop

Those should be his 3 fights

Good thats it's special boxing rules, he'd get dominated in a MMA fight and "poof" there goes Prides most marketable canidate for their US debut


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

I think this is so sad for MMA and especially for PRIDE 

Don't you think this makes the UFC look that much better? I can imagine Dana White right now, he isn't thinking about how he'll compete with that freakshow, he'll be laughing at PRIDE saying "look what they have to do to attract attention" :laugh: 

And he'd be right, even if they aren't trying to attract attention (which they must be! why let that douchebag Tyson fight?!?!) :dunno:


----------



## Bill1234 (Aug 28, 2006)

Butterbean would go in there for a beating, he's slow, fat, and can't take a punch/kick. I would love to see Butterbean KO Tyson though, that would be a disgrace to Tyson.


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> PRIDE FC always brings these freaks into their league such as Wanger De Conceicao Martins, Henry Miller, Paulo Cesar Silva, Butterbean, and now Mike Tyson. I bet Minowa is going to fight Tyson, he always fights these freaks in PRIDE FC like the ones I mention. Hopefully Tyson will kill him. I would enjoy watching Tyson fight Butterbean that would be a disgrace to MMA.


You dont like Minowa? Why? You got to respect his spirit, he stepped up and fought Cro cop man. He will fight who ever they put in front of him


----------



## Bill1234 (Aug 28, 2006)

I think if Tyson wins he will be himself (stupid) and fight for the belt.


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

oh sorry it sounded like it since you wanted him dead... My bad.


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

you said earlier that you hoped Tyson kills him.. no sarcasm here yet

``Hopefully Tyson will kill him´´- your line


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

Let's not forget that CroCop knows how NOT to get hit with the big punch as well as deliver the big punch. If this fight does not include kicks CroCop still wins. I don't think Tyson will bring "it" to any fight, anytime at this point in his career. At one time he was a beast and could have knocked out any number of excellent MMA fighters but that time has come and gone. I would give him virtually no chance against a fighter of CroCops caliber.


----------



## Bill1234 (Aug 28, 2006)

Don't forget Tyson can't take punch, but if he gets his hands on CroCrop there's no escape.


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't get the point of the special rules match. If Tyson wants to fight a Pride FC fighter, he can bend to the Pride FC rules. Why fight otherwise? If CroCop would be at 100% without his left roundhouse, then he'd have been a boxer on Showtime, not a K-1 Fighter on FSN.

Fighting in MMA with boxing rules is about as valiant as going over to your neighbor's house in the middle of the night and beating his ass while he's asleep.

Tyson wants attention, therefore he can't lose, even if he makes a moron out of himself. There's no reason for him to bend the rules in his favor other than he doesn't have what it takes to fight anymore. Thumbs down- big time.

I say that Tyson gets thrown to Fedor instead, full Pride FC Bushido rules in place, and then Tyson can learn about what it's like to get a punch while he's on his fat back.


----------



## Crosman (Sep 1, 2006)

Mike Tyson has thin legs.

Cro Cop would take out the legs and then finish with a few flurries.


----------



## HeelHook (Sep 5, 2006)

I think it is all a publicity stunt to get American interest for the up-coming event in Vegas and we will never see him fight in Pride.


----------



## poppa (Sep 7, 2006)

yes this is weird but i dont think either will be in a sure win situation.. it depends on who has taken the first hit then he'll be the winner..


----------

